# Sniper Video



## tomahawk6 (6 Feb 2006)

http://www.ifilm.com/ifilmdetail/2677403?htv=12&htv=12

This dates back to CPA days when Sadr's gang staged an uprising. The location for this video is CPA Najaf, the building is defended by 11 BW guys, a sniper and several marines. Little birds fly in ammo and F-18's provide air support.


----------



## purple peguin (6 Feb 2006)

To me this video looks like they are shooting at nothing  ??? It must be the camera because you cant get a clear picture on the target.


----------



## tomahawk6 (6 Feb 2006)

My guess is that it was safer to video the sniper than for the camerman to look down range.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Feb 2006)

East coast shooter said:
			
		

> To me this video looks like they are shooting at nothing  ??? It must be the camera because you cant get a clear picture on the target.



I guess that would be the difference between real life and Hollywood.


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (7 Feb 2006)

Listening to the chatter between them, gave the image that there were a lot of targets. Didn't see any in the few camera angles that were facing away from the building. Just my observations. 

Mike


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (7 Feb 2006)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> http://www.ifilm.com/ifilmdetail/2677403?htv=12&htv=12
> 
> This dates back to CPA days when Sadr's gang staged an uprising. The location for this video is CPA Najaf, the building is defended by 11 BW guys, a sniper and several marines. Little birds fly in ammo and F-18's provide air support.



I've seen this video several times, although it was always labeled as the Blackwater.


----------



## MikeL (7 Feb 2006)

The "11 BW Guys"  = 11 Black Water guys..


----------

